# RTD plywood



## Clutchcargo

I went to HD looking for CDX plywood but they didn't have it. In the spot where they usually stack CDX, they had RTD plywood. It was Exposure 1, SYP (Southern Yellow Pine) but I have no idea what RTD stands for. Anyone know?


----------



## Gary in WA

http://www.conaxbuffalo.com/case_rtd_plywood.aspx

Be safe, G


----------



## DangerMouse

i must be a Real True [email protected]$$, cause i read that page and still don't know what it stands for.
heck, i don't know what CDX stands for either! lol

DM


----------



## Clutchcargo

Is RTD the next generation of CDX? Is delaminating a problem with CDX?
Does Exposure 1 mean it's for damp wet conditions?


----------



## DangerMouse

found this.....

Exposure durability classifications are assigned on the basis of raw material composition and
adhesive bond durability. Panels are typically produced to one of two classifications: Exterior or 
Exposure 1. 
Exterior panels are designed for applications subject to permanent exposure to weather or moisture. 
They are fully waterproof. Exposure 1 panels are suitable for uses that are not permanently exposed 
to the weather, but where panels must resist effects of moisture due to construction delays, high
humidity, or other conditions of similar severity. Exposure 1 panels have a fully waterproof bond and 
are made with the same exterior adhesives used in Exterior-rated panels. However, building products
distributors and builders are cautioned to store panels on skids off the ground and to tarp the unit
when there is potential of heavy rain or snow. 
In the case of plywood, Exterior-rated panels are manufactured with C-C and better grade veneers, 
while Exposure 1 panels are classed as "Interior with exterior glue" panels because they can be
constructed with veneer of D grade and better.

anything that touches the ground or sits on outside concrete has to be made for "ground contact". 
different PT chemicals, and REALLY heavy as it's pretty much soaking wet.....

DM


----------



## Clutchcargo

A brief search reveled that CDX has the same rating (Exposure 1), so I guess RTD is the next generation of plywood.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

RTD - Reduce The Defects


----------



## Clutchcargo

Or another one that I found while researching.
RTD = Ready To Delaminate.


----------



## DangerMouse

oh man, you guys are Really Trying Desperately here.....

DM


----------



## skymaster

Mouse! C D X C face, D face X exterior glue :}:}

RTD? Ready to take a dump??????????? :laughing:

Seriously tho, from what I read and searched for it seems that RTD is a process used to make the plywood. It supposedly improves the glue bond between layers thru better control of the heat and steam needed, therefore less delamination in use. At least that is what I brought away from reading.


----------



## DangerMouse

why are you telling me? Clutch was asking...
and it's down the hall, last door on the left.....

DM


----------



## Daniel Holzman

An RTD is a resistance temperature detector. It is essentially a thermocouple, designed to provide real time, very accurate temperature readings. RTD plywood appears to be exposure grade 1 plywood manufactured using RTD technology to control the temperature of the glue during application and curing. Presumably this makes the plywood superior to CDX plywood, which by the way stands for C face on one side, D face on the other side, exposure grade 1.

CDX is NOT exterior grade plywood. Exterior grade plywood uses superior glues to CDX. Since CDX is exposure grade 1, it is suitable for use as a substrate in damp environments, such as sheathing for roofing, or underlayment for tile. RTD plywood appears to refer to the manufacturing process; the only way to know the exposure class on RTD plywood would be to check the rating on the sheet, it should be stamped on the sheet.


----------



## skymaster

DangerMouse said:


> i must be a Real True [email protected]$$, cause i read that page and still don't know what it stands for.
> heck, i don't know what CDX stands for either! lol
> 
> DM


 ROFLOL OK Mouse this is why :}:}

Daniel; thankx all my years I have been told cdX was exterior glue. Never mind ROFLMAO


----------



## DangerMouse

to me it's just always been plain, pressure treated, or ground contact i've ever needed.
i guess i never paid attention to abbr.

DM


----------



## skymaster

Yes I am dyslexic OAFMLFOR I just can reads backasswards


----------



## Gary in WA

I agree with Daniel on the rtd, as anytime I found it mentioned was to plywood manufacturing. Though all my research has shown APA uses the *same *glue in Exterior and Exposure 1 grades, only the bond durability has changed from the application. Also, *1/2" *CDX is not warranted by the manufacturer for underlayment for tile, only as roof or wall sheathing, because of the knot holes and other voids. But now I'm nit-picking. Be safe, G


----------



## mdmike52

I bought some of thaRTD at HD and "Ready to Delaminate" seems most accurate. Several 4 X 4 pieces I had stored in a covered protected outdoor area warped badly and started to delaminate after a rain. They did not get wet, only exposed to high humidity. Some scraps I left out in the actual rain completly came apart !! I am not impressed with this stuff. Guess thats why its cheap at 13+ $ a sheet.


----------

